# RTX DUALjack RTX3241S



## ajiva (Nov 20, 2003)

I bought RTX DUALjack RTX3241S to use as wireless extensions for my phone line. I've connected the DUALjack to my VIP622, and it seems to work. I get callerID on my screen, but for whatever reason it doesn't dial out so that the $5/month charge goes away. I know the VIP622 works if I use a very long phone cord, but I want to use this. Anyone use this before?


----------

